# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  6 and a half weeks post op

## cep

I am now just over six weeks post op and already have new growth.  The patch I pulled out (traction alopecia) is filling in and so is my hair line.  I am not quite ready to ditch the headscarf, but think that hopefully by mid November I should probably have enough coverage to feel comfortable wearing my hair loose with no headscarf.  Needless to say I am feeling very encouraged!

----------


## Winston

Thats great news cep! Keep us posted.

----------

